# Robert Frost: 'My November Guest'



## distressed_romeo (Oct 19, 2006)

One of my favourite poems. Kinda appropriate to both the weather and my mood over here, so I thought I'd share it with you all!

*My November Guest*

My sorrow, when she's here with me
Thinks these dark days of autumn rain
Are beautiful as days can be;
She loves the bare, the withered tree
She walks the sodden pasture lane.

Her pleasure will not let me stay.
She talks and I am fain to list:
She's glad the birds have gone away,
She's glad her simple worsted grey
Is silver now with clinging mist.

The desolate deserted trees,
The faded earth, the heavy sky,
The beauties she so truly sees,
She thinks I have no eyes for these,
And vexes me for reasons why.

Not yesterday I learnt to know
The love of bare November days
Before the coming of the snow,
But it were vain to tell her so,
And they are better for her praise.


----------



## Buzz762 (Oct 20, 2006)

Great poem. Kind of funny as well since my favorite poem also happens to be by Frost.

"October"

O hushed October morning mild,
Thy leaves have ripened to the fall;
Tomorrow's wind, if it be wild,
Should waste them all.
The crows above the forest call;
Tomorrow they may form and go.
O hushed October morning mild,
Begin the hours of this day slow.
Make the day seem to us less brief.
Hearts not averse to being beguiled,
Beguile us in the way you know.
Release one leaf at break of day;
At noon release another leaf;
one from our trees, one far away.
Retard the sun with gentle mist;
Enchant the land with amethyst.
Slow, slow!
For the grapes' sake, if the were all,
Whose leaves already are burnt with frost,
Whose clustered fruit must else be lost--
For the grapes' sake along the all.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome; I love Frost


----------

